
US Lawmakers Urge Canada to Snub China's Huawei in Telecoms - nopacience
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-huawei-tech-canada/u-s-lawmakers-urge-canada-to-snub-chinas-huawei-in-telecoms-idUSKCN1MM2FO
======
walrus01
Canadian perspective: The Canadian federal government blocked the sale of
AllStream (former AT&T Canada) to an Egyptian telecom for national security
reasons, due to the number of federal government offices and facilities that
use their services. It was instead sold several years later to Zayo, an
American company that does a lot of business with the US feds and major US
carriers.

